
Build an ICO on Stellar in Less Than One Hour - donquichotte
https://goolge.io/post/launching_stellar_ico/
======
PleaseHelpMe
Sorry but I flag this due to your confusing domain. goolge? Seriously?. Even
more hilarious is your faq page:

"FAQ Q: What’s up with the name?

A: The name is a most likely vain attempt to lure some poor souls from the
British Indian Ocean Territory who mistype the name of a well-known search
engine into a web of hopefully interesting blog posts."

~~~
stefanv
Considering the content, I don't think is fair to flag it. And he's honest
with his intentions, without trying to "sell" anything.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
In terms of ethics, it is not good. Even if you don't try to sell anything,
making visitors confused with your domain is not by any means recommended. Who
will make sure that he won't and never try to sell anything from now on. I am
not arguing on the content, though. Whether it is good or not depends on the
reader's assessment. You can't forgive one's evil act just because that act
looks cool (to you).

~~~
stefanv
I agree with what you are saying, but making visitors confused needs a bit
more than just a misspelled domain name. People have brains... Ok, not all of
them (brains) are so well developed, but I refuse to believe that landing on
that website will fool anybody. Sometimes we try too much to be "fair" for the
sake of being the "good guys" and we don't see things in context. Of course we
don't know for sure that he will not try to sell anything or try to fool
people that he's actually Google, but I'm only talking about the present. I
don't think his act looks cool and I also don't think it's an evil act. And I
don't even think his content is that good, but his content definitely doesn't
try to fool anybody.

Anyway, because English is not my native language, it's a bit hard for me to
explain why I don't think is fair to flag it up.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
Don't worry I totally understand your point. Maybe I am a little bit harsh,
but I still won't rollback my decision of flagging this. I understand that he
doesn't try to fool anyone, but his attention vs what everyone perceives may
conflict. I have to admit that on a site like Hackernews, the first time I
look at this link at its address, I almost thought that Google is now
interested in ICO, had it not been for the 1 minute that I try to look back at
the domain and then go to its faq page.

------
desireco42
Stellar is problematic for ICO's because they require you to hold on minimum
balance in wallet. So you need like 30-40 XLM just to be able to hold the
tokens.

I am fan of XLM but they definitely have some strange things happening and
while API is really easy to work with, minimum requirement for example is
preventing you for making true apps.

~~~
desireco42
To add, I think Wave platform or ERC20 Ethereum is better at the moment
because it is more straight-forward way. Wave Platform is especially nice and
have very nice wallet.

